# Kickstart test cyp with test prop



## Kpr740 (Jun 16, 2014)

How is that usually done? What's the schedule look like?
And with my test cyp I only pin on Monday and Thursday half of my weekly does on each day.  I was wondering about the test cyp because if I do it on Monday and Thursday does the extra day from Thursday to the next Monday cause problems?  3 days from Monday to Thursday 4 from  Thursday to next Monday pin..


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 16, 2014)

Just do one am and one pm, so it is every 3.5 days.

I did 200mg cyp 400mg prop, next week did 300 mg cyp 300 prop, next 400 cyp 200 prop, 4th week straight 600 cyp. Worked for me, but I am on trt so may be a more proper way.

Cyp I have no bp rise, prop it started going up.


----------



## Kpr740 (Jun 16, 2014)

Oh so you just did cyp on Monday and prop on Thursday for 3 weeks


----------



## Rumpy (Jun 16, 2014)

There's a bunch of ways you could do this depending on how you want to pin.  I just keep a log of all my pins and don't worry about the day of the week,  I usually pin EOD or E3D on blast depending on what the blast is.  If you want to stick to 2X week that's fine, you might feel some highs and lows of the prop until the cyp kicks in, so it's up to use on how often you want to pin.

I would use the same dose of prop as cyp for the first week or maybe two, then taper is down over a week or two.  I would pin them in the same syringe to save on pokes.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 16, 2014)

No but some do. Just bigger fluctuation.

I went with eod, so divide those weekly doses by 3.5 and take that amount of each eod in the same syringe.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 16, 2014)

when mixing shorts with long esters I like mwf..but like rumpy said there are many ways to do this


----------



## TheLupinator (Jun 16, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> when mixing shorts with long esters I like mwf..but like rumpy said there are many ways to do this




M/W/F is how I've always done it w/ blends - fluctuations or not, it hits quick and feels real fckking good 


And how Rowdy weened off the prop, while raising cyp, is how I would do it. If you just blast prop for 4 weeks and drop it, you're gonna feel a little deflated


----------



## Kpr740 (Jun 16, 2014)

And with my ai. I'm taking arimidex. 
If I go with the mix of the two start first day pin but if I go with my test cyp only start my ai. ED on the 2nd week or Ed starting on first first day of pin?


----------



## Kazmir (Jun 16, 2014)

What dosages are you going to take of test. Arimidex does not need to be taken daily unless its dosed at like 0.1mgs.  0.25mgs EOD or 0.5mgs E3D works well as a starting point for arimidex.  
Always take your AI from day 1 if you are using it on cycle.. Test conversion begins on day 1, may be minimal but it still is good to be preventative and eliminate all doubts IMHO.


----------



## Kpr740 (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm going to start with 400 mg of test a week then 500 at week 3 I think. I have 1mg pills I was going to cut into 4 pieces and I also have some .25 mg by balkan. Do I need to take the .25mg everyday or eod? Going to do first pin here in about 30 min. Watching videos now to find the right spot in my glute


----------



## Kpr740 (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow just did my first pin and my wife walked in and said she wanted to stick me. I had no idea she knew I've been hiding it lol. She must have found out and I'm surprised it went this well. " Just because I helped doesn't mean I support it" better better than I thought. Now I just need to figure out how much and how often I need to take my ai. Eod or ed?


----------



## Kazmir (Jun 16, 2014)

Start with EOD on a low test dose it should be plenty, if you start to see excessive water retention and sore itchy nips increase at that point but .25 eod should be plenty, I know we are all different but thats the same dose I use on 750mgs of test and it keeps my E2 in check.. AI dosing is a personal thing and after a few cycles you will have found your very own sweet spot.


----------



## Kpr740 (Jun 16, 2014)

Ok now one last thing.  My test is 200mg/mL today I did 1ml which was 200 mg. I'm going to want to do 250mg each pin for 500 mg a week now where on my stick will I fill it up to for 250mg. I know 1ml is 200mg. But idk why I can't figure out how much 250mg will go to what line on my syringe.


----------



## Kazmir (Jun 16, 2014)

Each Line on your syringe is 20mgs if it is 200mg/ml gear so 1ml + 2 and a half lines


----------



## Rumpy (Jun 16, 2014)

If your gear is 200mg and you want 250, take what you want and divide by what you got, in other words 250/200 which is 1.25ml

An easier way to think about it is that if it’s 200mg gear, then each 0.1ml, or one tick on the syringe is 20ml

Do not start at 400 then go to 500, this is a complete waste.  Personally I would go between 500 and 600 for your first cycle.  If you only want to pin 2X per week, I would pin 1.4ml each time for a weekly average of 1.4ml X 2pins X 200mg or 560mg per week

You can loose 0.1ml to needle volume, so to be sure you’re getting all of or gear, draw about 0.2ml of air into the syringe before you inject.  Injection a little air IM is fine, and the bubble insures you get all the gear out.

Since this is your first cycle and you’re having problems with the math, I would skip the prop and keep it simple


----------



## GreatGunz (Jun 16, 2014)

Simple math prop will be a great jump provided ur not sensitive to the Propionic acid!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 16, 2014)

Forget about kickstarting your cycle with Prop. Jump Start your life with TNE...


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jun 17, 2014)

1ml and like 2 lines up below 1 and a half so basically think of it like this 50mgs is a quarter an ml it's not that hard you may not be spot on but pretty close just remember 50mgs is a quarter an ml. Trust me it's very easy just don't over complicate it and good luck!


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jun 17, 2014)

Maybe try to get a blend with a long ester mixed with prop or like yaya said suspension or TNE puts prop to shame fastest way to get test in and start working almost immediately.


----------



## SHRUGS (Jun 17, 2014)

Just do 1.5 and forget about it. Not that difficult 
!SHRUGS!


----------



## Kpr740 (Jun 17, 2014)

Not messing with the test prop this cycle. Just running test cyp this first time.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 17, 2014)

if i was u i would close the cycle with prop...its will get u into pct fast


----------



## cougar (Jun 17, 2014)

2x Shrugs...1.5 Ml E3D.  First cycle, yea...  I would get labs, pre/mid/post.  Or atleaste 4-5 wks in to make sure your E2 -Ai is gtg, plus if your stuff is dosed correct.    Always build lab work in your cycles, it's about $250.00.   Your worth it.


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 17, 2014)

Why not just stick w/prop or just frontload the cyp


----------

